
Middle aged misery peaks at age 47.2, economist says - elsewhen
https://www.bloombergquint.com/global-economics/middle-age-misery-peaks-at-age-of-47-2-economist-says
======
downerending
Now on the far side of that, I think one reason is that you start realizing
just how little anything really matters. I try to make those around me a
little happier each day, but also know that there's almost no effect that I
can have on the world.

I'm reminded of this:

There is a Taoist story of an old farmer who had worked his crops for many
years. One day his horse ran away. Upon hearing the news, his neighbors came
to visit. "Such bad luck," they said sympathetically.

"Maybe," the farmer replied. The next morning the horse returned, bringing
with it three other wild horses. "How wonderful," the neighbors exclaimed.

"Maybe," replied the old man. The following day, his son tried to ride one of
the untamed horses, was thrown, and broke his leg. The neighbors again came to
offer their sympathy on his misfortune. "Maybe," answered the farmer.

The day after, military officials came to the village to draft young men into
the army. Seeing that the son's leg was broken, they passed him by. The
neighbors congratulated the farmer on how well things had turned out. "Maybe,"
said the farmer.

------
johnwheeler
I’m 40, and I’ve been bracing myself having witnessed a couple close people go
through midlife crises. I think the key is low (or even poor) expectations,
which luckily I’ve always had throughout my whole life.

------
killjoywashere
only 4 years to go :)

